# Parking?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you have to pay for the parking, I forgot and drove out without paying and the barriers let me out?

Gonz.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I just drove out too,I've never had to pay before


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I checked at the ticket office and it was free parking.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool. 
Cheers lads. 

Gonz.


----------



## Nic_206 (Oct 6, 2015)

The machines really didn't like my number plate being on the side of the bumper going in a had to wait abit was even worse going out as I dont think it could pick it up so ended up having to back up abit &#55357;&#56834; &#55357;&#56834; &#55357;&#56834; was a enjoyable day and listening to Mike Philips on stage its amazing how different the techniques etc are over there roll on next year


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Parking was subsidised ....Chicken dinner...


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

Balls!! I paid £3. But AlanC paid for lunch so he deffo lost out. Lol.


----------



## Nic_206 (Oct 6, 2015)

scrounger said:


> Balls!! I paid £3. But AlanC paid for lunch so he deffo lost out. Lol.


Ouch I bought a burger and bottle of coke all for the bargain of £7 :doublesho


----------

